# Small station gym?



## TransportJockey (Aug 9, 2013)

So we work rotating 48s (soon to step down to 24s) and the three of us supervisors on that truck (the only permanently assigned crew to that station) decided we want to look at getting a small setup of gym equipment that we can do quick workouts on. Cheap is good in this case, since it's coming out of our own pocket. Ability to hide is good too since the company is not fond of us working out on company time (too much liability). We have a rather large room w/ large closet in the back of our station that we can use. 
Any ideas on what we should look at getting?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 9, 2013)

Kettle bells, resistance bands, pull up bar and a yoga mat.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Kettle bells, resistance bands, pull up bar and a yoga mat.



this + cheap dumbells. You can do just about everything with a set of dumbells.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 15, 2013)

i have worked with people that use TRX. easy to store/hide and set-up. can be used basically anywhere and requires minimal space. i have used them before to work out, and it is not easy if done correctly.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

brian328 said:


> i have worked with people that use TRX. easy to store/hide and set-up. can be used basically anywhere and requires minimal space. i have used them before to work out, and it is not easy if done correctly.



TRX = $$$$, but a similar system can be made for about $15 with parts from harbor freight.


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 25, 2013)

Make some homemade gym equipment. That's what our station did. Here, check this site out: http://greatist.com/fitness/21-diy-gym-equipment-projects-make-home


----------

